# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Codice attivita' 949990: Sds, parametri ...

## iltributarista

... oppure nulla!? :Frown: 
Ho per cliente una associazione riconosciuta che affitta un immobile di sua proprietà e per la quale il canone percepito risulta essere la sola attività commerciale (peraltro non prevalente sull'attività istituzionale)
Il precedente consulente aveva anche comunicato come altra attività esercitata quella prevista al codice 93050 - ALTRI SERVIZI ALLE FAMIGLIE (probabilmente per giustificare "operazioni" che io ho precluso all'amministratore affinchè l'associazione non "perdesse" le peculiarita di ENC!
Insomma.. a me sembra che io non debba fare nulla ed il software mi da indicazioni errate e controverse!
boh ... chiedo lumi, colleghi miei ... 
P.s.
Son novello ... si vede :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marco.M

Dal 2008 gestisco una ONLUS. Nel corso dell'anno ha emesso una sola fattura per pubblicità (dal 2009 ho invitato caldamente l'amministratore ad evitare operazioni di tal tipo). Per quella fattura ho tenuto contabilità separata e ho predisposto il modello Unico ENC senza applicazione nè di Sds nè di parametri. 
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## iltributarista

> Dal 2008 gestisco una ONLUS. Nel corso dell'anno ha emesso una sola fattura per pubblicit&#224; (dal 2009 ho invitato caldamente l'amministratore ad evitare operazioni di tal tipo). Per quella fattura ho tenuto contabilit&#224; separata e ho predisposto il modello Unico ENC senza applicazione n&#232; di Sds n&#232; di parametri. 
> Un saluto e buon lavoro

  per quel codice attivit&#224; non esiste SDS, in effetti: il software con cui gestisco la contabilit&#224; ed il fiscale mi dava indicazioni per l'allegato "Parametri" ed allora, non sicuro della cosa, ho scaricato l'apposito software dal sito dell'ADE e dopo aver inserito p.iva, codice attivit&#224; (ateco 2007) e quello ateco 1993 (corrispondente al 91338 dell'Ateco 2004) mi riferiva che per tale codice attivit&#224; esistono "incongruenze" o meglio, riporto testualmente "codice attivit&#224; non congruente con il modello dichiarazione" ossia UNICO ENC ... e non puo essere diversamente!
Ne deduco, per esclusione, che tale codice non &#232; soggetto a SDS perch&#232; non vi corrisponde alcun allegato da SDS tantomeno a PARAMETRI poiche ad esso nulla sembra essere associato in relazione a tale allegato!
Mi chiedo ancora: se non &#232; SDS e non paramtrei allora bisogna compilare il quadro della non operativit&#224;!?
Ma che senso ha per un ENC la cui attivit&#224; commerciale &#232; per definizione "accessoria" (se fosse prevalente il problema non ci sarebbe) definire dei ricavi presunti?
Comunque ti ringrazio per la risposta, Marco ... e buon lavoro anche a te!

----------


## giuone

> per quel codice attività non esiste SDS, in effetti: il software con cui gestisco la contabilità ed il fiscale mi dava indicazioni per l'allegato "Parametri" ed allora, non sicuro della cosa, ho scaricato l'apposito software dal sito dell'ADE e dopo aver inserito p.iva, codice attività (ateco 2007) e quello ateco 1993 (corrispondente al 91338 dell'Ateco 2004) mi riferiva che per tale codice attività esistono "incongruenze" o meglio, riporto testualmente "codice attività non congruente con il modello dichiarazione" ossia UNICO ENC ... e non puo essere diversamente!
> Ne deduco, per esclusione, che tale codice non è soggetto a SDS perchè non vi corrisponde alcun allegato da SDS tantomeno a PARAMETRI poiche ad esso nulla sembra essere associato in relazione a tale allegato!
> Mi chiedo ancora: se non è SDS e non paramtrei allora bisogna compilare il quadro della non operatività!?
> Ma che senso ha per un ENC la cui attività commerciale è per definizione "accessoria" (se fosse prevalente il problema non ci sarebbe) definire dei ricavi presunti?
> Comunque ti ringrazio per la risposta, Marco ... e buon lavoro anche a te!

  Mi sto occupando di un'associazione con codice attività 931910 e nel programma che mi compila gli studi trasferendo i dati da unico mi evidenzia che il codice attività è incongruente con il modello scelto <studi di settore>. Sicuramente questo codice attività non ha gli studi, allora mi viene il dubbio se devo applicare solo gli INE. Sapete aiutarmi? :Confused:

----------


## iltributarista

> Mi sto occupando di un'associazione con codice attivit&#224; 931910 e nel programma che mi compila gli studi trasferendo i dati da unico mi evidenzia che il codice attivit&#224; &#232; incongruente con il modello scelto <studi di settore>. Sicuramente questo codice attivit&#224; non ha gli studi, allora mi viene il dubbio se devo applicare solo gli INE. Sapete aiutarmi?

  L'allegato parametri si compila ove non previsto SDS per un determinato codice attivit&#224;: prova a scaricare l'applicativo parametri inserisce la p.iva e verifica se esiste incongruenza per quel codice!
il codice ateco 1993 &#232; 92621

----------


## giuone

> L'allegato parametri si compila ove non previsto SDS per un determinato codice attività: prova a scaricare l'applicativo parametri inserisce la p.iva e verifica se esiste incongruenza per quel codice!
> il codice ateco 1993 è 92621

  Ho seguito il tuo consiglio, il programma mi dice testualmente" Tipo modello per dichiarazione incongruente per modello Parametri " e richiama la circolare 117 del 13/5/1996 al punto 2.2 lettera a) dove leggo " I parametri non trovano applicazione nei confronti degli enti non comm.li in contabilità sia semplif. che ord.
L'ente di cui mi occupo ha optato per la determinazione del reddito a norma della legge 398, quindi compilo il quadro G e sottopongo a tassazione solo il 3% dei ricavi. Allora a quanto pare non c'è uno studio per il codice attività 931910, non posso applicare i paramentri, come mi comporto??????

----------


## caterinak

Gestisco una Onlus che quest'anno ha emesso una ft commerciale.
Non ricade fra le cause di esclusione dagli studi, ma neanche fra quelle di inapplicabilità in quanto non esiste lo studio di settore per il codice attività 949990. Se però non compilo niente il software non mi da l'ok per la spedizione... come potrei fare?

----------

